# Fuente variable de Corriente de 1 a 10A



## franco.muñoz (Oct 9, 2008)

que tal comunidad !


llevo un buen rato buscando un diagrama que me pueda ayudar a diseñar una fuente de CC de 12V `pero que varie la Corriente de 1 a 10A: he encontado varios diagramas pero solo varian el voltaje.


Si alguien puede decirme donde puedo encontrar dicha información o ayudarme se les agradecere mucho...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2008)

Si tienes 12 V de salida en tu fuente y una carga constante la corriente también sera constante.

Para lograr corriente variable necesitas variar 1 parámetro mas, o el valor de la carga o el valor de tensión.

Se podría conocer para que quieres ajustar corriente ?


----------



## franco.muñoz (Oct 9, 2008)

Que tal Fogonazo! 

Necesito variar la corriente para Ionizar Aluminio, Esto seria a traves de una bandeja con electrolito y una placa de plomo  para hacer  que el aluminio brille mas..

El problema que he tenido es que con una fuente de 12V a 1A no tengo resultados y creo que si juego con la corriente que es la que interfiere con  los Iones tendria resultados y creo que te refieres a la ley de Ohm no? I= V/R. 

Agradesco tu interes..


----------



## Manuel_Ramones (Oct 16, 2008)

Hola a todos en la comunidad... yo tengo la misma duda y es que quiero controlar un proseso de Electrolisis y necesito exactamente lo mismo poder variar la corriente o por lo menos mantenerla constante aun cuando la carga varie... lo pienso hacer con una fuente de corriente y un potenciometro digital pero la fuente de corriente CC es lo que me tiene calvo de tanto jalarme el cabello jajaja...

Gracias por las respuestas jeje


----------



## Luis_electronica (Oct 16, 2008)

Para tener controlado el proceso de electrólisis, es crítico el control de la corriente, ya que esta varía en función del estado y composición del electrolito y la temperatura del mismo.
Sugiero usar un LM317 (ver esquema en hoja de datos)
Amplificarlo con 2N3055 / TIP 3055
Tomar una muestra de corriente con un shunt para regular la corriente del LM317, y este a los transistores de salida
Suerte


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 16, 2008)

Hola.
Mira este circuito, se puede regular el voltaje y la corriente.
Para aumentar la corriente a 10A hay que colocar otro transistor en paralelo (ambos transistores con una resistencia de emisor de 0.1 ohmio) y cambiando el valor de R3 a dos resistencia de 0.2 ohmios en paralelo.

También se puede poner un circuito de protección contra cortocircuito y porteger los transistores.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## chiro.la (Jun 28, 2009)

Hola
O no soy ningun genio sera por eso que no entendi lo que dice Luis y Elaficionado pero tengo una base para armar algo para electrolisis a bordo de un coche. Creo que lo que deverias tener son distintos bobinados secundarios siempre con el mismo numero de espiras para mantener el voltage deceado y distintas medidas de seccion para variar el amperage, si es talves sea el sistema mas tosco pero tambien el mas sencillo para gente con no mucho conocimiento como yo
Suertisima


----------



## nilton28 (Ene 29, 2014)

una consulta hice un circuito es el siguiente y no puedo subir mas la corriente solo llego hasta 0.9A, quisiera saber si el circuito esta bien elaborado o hay que cambiar valores, la fuente de alimentacion es de 32 voltios


----------



## Nepper (Feb 26, 2014)

chiro.la dijo:


> Hola
> O no soy ningun genio sera por eso que no entendi lo que dice Luis y Elaficionado pero tengo una base para armar algo para electrolisis a bordo de un coche. Creo que lo que deverias tener son distintos bobinados secundarios siempre con el mismo numero de espiras para mantener el voltage deceado y distintas medidas de seccion para variar el amperage, si es talves sea el sistema mas tosco pero tambien el mas sencillo para gente con no mucho conocimiento como yo
> Suertisima



Se que no me va a responder, pero para el que lea le comento que en continua, hacer una especie de transformador no sirve de nada. Si no hubiera ganado Edison en ves de Tesla...



nilton28 dijo:


> una consulta hice un circuito es el siguiente y no puedo subir mas la corriente solo llego hasta 0.9A, quisiera saber si el circuito esta bien elaborado o hay que cambiar valores, la fuente de alimentacion es de 32 voltios


Yo ahora me quiero meter a hacer un circuito limitador de corriente pero fijo, que a 12V (del auto) me limite siempre a 10A.
Pero te puedo preguntar ¿La fuente de 32V, que corriente máxima suministra? Porque si la fuente no da más de 1A, dudo que el circuito saque más de 1A...

Saludos!


----------



## miguelus (Feb 26, 2014)

nilton28 dijo:


> una consulta hice un circuito es el siguiente y no puedo subir mas la corriente solo llego hasta 0.9A, quisiera saber si el circuito esta bien elaborado o hay que cambiar valores, la fuente de alimentacion es de 32 voltios





Buenos días 


Baja el valor de R2, p.e 4,7Ω... 3,9Ω

Sal U2


----------



## nilton28 (Feb 26, 2014)

ya lo hie pero solo llega a 0.9 amperios le puse dos resistencias en paralelo de0.2 ohmios y la fuente de tension es de 32 voltios a 3 amperios( la fuente de continua posee 3 LM 317 de en paralelo)


----------



## lleonver (Sep 5, 2014)

Saludos compañeros

Yo también me encuentro construyendo una fuente para electrolisis de 12v DC variables y 12A variables.
Que solución le dieron a sus maquinas y que me recomiendan.

Les agradezco la ayuda.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 6, 2014)

Hola lleonver

Te recomiendo la fuente de alimentación que adjuntó elaficionado en su mensaje *#6*.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## lleonver (Sep 6, 2014)

Gracias MrCarlos. Una pregunta, yo estoy trabajando la electrolisis con una fuente que no tiene filtrado solo el puente rectificador, para este circuito que muestra Elaficionado es obligatorio el filtrado, necesitaría alrededor de 18000 uF?


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 7, 2014)

Hola lleonver

Si estás trabajando la electrólisis con una fuente que no tiene filtrado y te da buenos resultados, entonces podrías trabajar tambien con la fuente cuyo diagrama aparece en aquel mensaje de elaficionado. 
Ten en cuenta que aquella fuente requiere otra para polarizar ( +-  15VDC) el amplificador operacional que se mira en el dibujo.

Normalmente esas fuentes para galvanoplastia utilizan unos capacitores de muchos microfaradios.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fruterito (Nov 20, 2014)

Hola,

tengo dudas sobre como limitar la corriente y fijar la tensión de una fuente lineal específica y muy sencilla (adjunto esquema del circuito simulado) usando un LM317 con una resistencia R3 a la salida y un diodo zener con una R2 en serie en la entrada. Alguien me puede echar una mano para entender bien este circuito y poder seleccionar la tensión y intensidad de salida a través de estas dos resistencias? La R1 en paralelo al condensador no influye verdad? 

Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Scooter (Nov 20, 2014)

No se pueden hacer las dos cosas a la vez. Si fijas la tensión, es la carga la que decide que corriente usar y viceversa.
Puedes montar los dos controles pero solo uno hará efecto.


----------



## fruterito (Nov 20, 2014)

gracias scooter, es lo que sospechaba pero queria asegurarme. Quiero usar el circuito para conectar 100 leds en serie pero modificando la R3 no me varia la corriente de los LED's en nada cosa que con la configuración seguida en el datasheet del LM317 me dice que esa resistencia limita la corriente con I=1.25/R 
Que función hace exactamente el regulador con la R3 y el zener si variando la R2 me varia la intensidad? Quizá son preguntas muy obvias pero llevo dias peleandome con el circuito y aunque a mi parecer es muy simple no consigo entender su funcionamiento. Gracias!


----------



## Scooter (Nov 20, 2014)

Para manejar leds únicamente has de controlar la corriente. Por tensión no se puede controlar lo que hace un led.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 20, 2014)

Hola fruterito

Creo que con el circuito que presentas en tu mensaje *#16* No podrás lograr lo que pretendes.

Una fuente de alimentación como la que estás requiriendo pudiera ser la que adjuntó eficionado en su mensaje *#6 *de este tema. Claro que con algunas modificaciones.

Aquella fuente funciona más o menos así: Ajustas el voltaje requerido y con la carga conectada ajustas un limite de corriente.
De ese modo cuando la carga demande más corriente el voltaje bajará pero no podrá proporcionar más corriente de la ajustada previamente.

Ahora, si ajustas una corriente, el circuito aumentará el voltaje hasta que por la carga circule la corriente ajustada.
Seguramente por aquí encontrarás un circuito que satisfaga tus requerimientos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## niguel (Nov 20, 2014)

lo tengo funcionando hace 3 años 220 ac


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2014)

Claro , ahora si se ve bien , la caida de tensión a través del 317 es poca y entonces ni se entera de los 220V


----------



## lleonver (Ene 2, 2015)

Saludos compañeros y feliz año nuevo para todos.

Les comento que contruí el circuito compartido por elaficcionado y el funcionamiento está perfecto, solo me falta optimizarlo un poco, es una fuente de 1,5 - 12V / 0 - 10A. Solo le coloque un par de 2SC1494 y con solo 4A de consumo calienta como para hacer un asado. Pienso colocarle 2 o tres de ese mismo transistor.
Aquí les muestro como llevo el proyecto.

Gracias y exitos en este año,


----------



## Jose_Aedo (Ene 22, 2015)

Les facilito la foto del PCB del circuito


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2015)

LINCEjd dijo:


> Les facilito la foto del PCB del circuito




¿ El PCB corresponde a este circuito ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 11428​
En caso afirmativo, podrías publicar el LayOut

¿ La probaste ?


----------



## Jose_Aedo (Ene 23, 2015)

Correcto Ingeniero corresponde a ''casi ese circuito'' que mostraste tu y el aficionado  dejare todo junto en el mensaje y prontamente estare  poniendo la simulacion, dejo el datasheet del Lm301

Intentare hacer la simulacion con el lm748 que veo es lo mismo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2015)

LINCEjd dijo:


> Correcto Ingeniero corresponde a ''casi ese circuito'' que mostraste tu y el aficionado  dejare todo junto en el mensaje y prontamente estare  poniendo la simulacion, dejo el datasheet del Lm301
> 
> Intentare hacer la simulacion con el lm748 que veo es lo mismo



Te agradezco el titulo, pero no soy ingeniero . Con Fogonazo o Fogo alcanza y sobra


----------



## MACLAUD123 (Oct 5, 2016)

disculpa como se puede obtener esa fuente dual de +- 15vdc de la manera mas sencilla 








MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola lleonver
> 
> Si estás trabajando la electrólisis con una fuente que no tiene filtrado y te da buenos resultados, entonces podrías trabajar tambien con la fuente cuyo diagrama aparece en aquel mensaje de elaficionado.
> Ten en cuenta que aquella fuente requiere otra para polarizar ( +-  15VDC) el amplificador operacional que se mira en el dibujo.
> ...


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 6, 2016)

Hola MACLAUD123

Bueno, lo más sencillo me parece: un transformador con derivación central, un puente rectificador, y un par de filtros.

El Transformador de un voltaje adecuado para que al ser rectificado nos de 15 VDC.

En fin sería cuestión de dar una buscada por aquí para ver si te sirve algo de lo que ya hay.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

